# HGVC Resale



## Anw015 (Sep 9, 2017)

where if the best place to buy HGVC resale?


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 9, 2017)

Some people are comfortable with TUG Marketplace or eBay, others prefer a full service realtor like Judy Kozlowski, Seth Nock or Syed Sarmad.  If you google those names you will find their web sites.

What location are you most likely to visit the most?  

It pays in the long run to study the points per maint fee in the forum Sticky messages to get a low ratio.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (Sep 9, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> It pays in the long run to study the points per maint fee in the forum Sticky messages to get a low ratio.



SmithOp makes a very good point.    Since I know that you will be using this TS for a very long time, you must think long term cost.     Don't just look at buy-in or initial purchase cost.     Also consider the MF (maintenance fees).    You will pay these every year usually in January.    I would recommend only looking at platinum season either 1-Bd or 2-Bd (plus or premium depending on the resort).   In general, for most HGVC resorts, the MFs are determined by the room size *NOT* season.

Also, beginning very soon (late October to the end of the year) is prime buying season.     That is because owners are wanting to unload their TS before the MFs are due in January.    It is possible to sometimes get a very good deal (low price and TS with low MFs/point).

Here is the Sticky with the best MFs per point for HGVC (http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ith-the-lowest-mfs.249249/page-2#post-1988917).

Also, theier really isn't a rush.     Take your time and buy smart.   You can also add more later if you don't get enough points.     I wouldn't recommend purchasing below 4800 points.   I too would also recommend somewhere between 4800-7000 points.    It really depends on how many weeks per year you plan to use the TS and where.

Good Luck.


----------



## csodjd (Sep 10, 2017)

GT75 said:


> SmithOp makes a very good point.    Since I know that you will be using this TS for a very long time, you must think long term cost.     Don't just look at buy-in or initial purchase cost.     Also consider the MF (maintenance fees).    You will pay these every year usually in January.    I would recommend only looking at platinum season either 1-Bd or 2-Bd (plus or premium depending on the resort).   In general, for most HGVC resorts, the MFs are determined by the room size *NOT* season.
> 
> Also, beginning very soon (late October to the end of the year) is prime buying season.     That is because owners are wanting to unload their TS before the MFs are due in January.    It is possible to sometimes get a very good deal (low price and TS with low MFs/point).
> 
> ...


I'd add that you must decide if you want to use your points largely for one particular place, in which case you should buy your points for THAT location so it is your Home Week, or if you want points to go to lots of different places and the Home Week location isn't that important. In the latter case, you can really shop around and find points at a less desirable Home location for a lot less money. In the former case, you'll possibly pay more, but you'll have that virtual guaranty of being able to go where you like when you want.


----------



## hurnik (Sep 10, 2017)

If you mean which realtor, there's 3 (I've personally used 2 of them):
Diane Nadeau @ www.timesharebrokersales.com
Judi Kozlowski @ judikoz.com

Seth Nock @ www.sellingtimeshares.net
Seth assisted me with a HGVC buy-back on my last developer week and then I purchased resales through Diane 3 more times and Judi this last time.


Now, if you mean where (location) to buy a resale, the other's advice is well formed.
If you desire to stay at one place a lot and it's a difficult place to get in to (let's say Lagoon Tower in January), then you *may* want to consider buying there.

Personally, I went with the "typical" lowest MF/point which is usually Vegas.

However, I'd make up a spreadsheet with the COST of the resale (peruse the 3 websites I listed), add another column for the closing costs and one for the MF.

Since you're "young" (LOL), and it sounds like you'd want to keep staying at places for 20+ years, I'd ammortize the purchase price (including closing costs) over 20 years.  I'd say "assume" a 5% increase in MF.

This way, it'll give you a good idea (IMO) of which is "cheaper" in the long run.

In other words:

Even though a 4800 point resale may cost significantly less than a 7,000 point unit, the "lower" MF on the 7k unit *may* get you further ahead in X # of years.

I'd say right now you should be able to get a 4800 point unit for about $2400 or less plus closing and it should pass ROFR.  A 7k unit will probably be around $6,000-7,000 to pass ROFR (or purchase at Flamingo which has no ROFR).  These are just guesses.

Heck, sometimes you can find a Bay Club (Waikoloa, HI) 7k for dirt cheap, but the MF will probably be around $1300/year, however, sometimes if the price is low enough you can "break even" at 20 years even compared to some others.

And don't rush!  Since time is on *your* side, if you see a deal, and it doesn't pass ROFR, so be it.  Keep hammering away at that same "low" price and it'll probably eventually happen.  Especially as HGVC exhausts their ROFR budget, and it gets later in the year, so the people selling their units get a little desperate as they either have to pay up on their MF and not get points, or something.


----------



## Anw015 (Sep 10, 2017)

hurnik said:


> If you mean which realtor, there's 3 (I've personally used 2 of them):
> Diane Nadeau @ www.timesharebrokersales.com
> Judi Kozlowski @ judikoz.com
> 
> ...




Yeah I have no particular place I want to visit just different properties. So I guess I will look into Vegas as you said they have typically the lowest MF. Let me ask does the season having anything to do with when I book? I was going through Diane site and some are in the silver season....does that mean I can only book in that season at all the properties?


----------



## GT75 (Sep 11, 2017)

Since you are not planning on using your home week for booking (you want to travel to different places each year), then season purchased will not matter (you are just purchasing points).   In this case, you will be making a reservation during the club window (usually at < 9 months) using whatever points that you have.   This reservation can start and end on any day but must be atleast 3 days long in any room size.

Now where season will matter is MFs.   Your MFs/point cost will be high.   That is why I would recommend only looking at platinum season.   Think total cost.


----------



## Anw015 (Sep 11, 2017)

Hey sorry so many questions but I'm just trying to learn as much as I can before purchasing. I live near myrtle beach and I was wondering would it be worth purchasing, like would there be  any priority in last minute deals if that was my home property?


----------



## GT75 (Sep 11, 2017)

Anw015 said:


> Hey sorry so many questions but I'm just trying to learn as much as I can before purchasing.



Please ask, we are here to give you our best advice.     That is the purpose of TUG.    We really have great people in this forum with "years of experience".



Anw015 said:


> I live near myrtle beach and I was wondering would it be worth purchasing,



It depends, would you want to visit there?     I personally like purchasing where I want to visit frequently.  Both Myrtle Beach resorts are nice.    Ocean 22 is newer and hence will not have much resales yet. Anderson Ocean Club is older and will have resales.



Anw015 said:


> like would there be any priority in last minute deals if that was my home property?



This maybe a good place to pickup some last minute reservations since it could be a short drive.   But these reservations will *not* be dependent upon if you own there or not.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 12, 2017)

Anw015 said:


> Hey sorry so many questions but *I'm just trying to learn as much as I can before purchasing.* I live near myrtle beach and I was wondering would it be worth purchasing, like would there be  any priority in last minute deals if that was my home property?



In summary, HGVC has three reservation windows:
*(1) Home Week window* (3 month period begins 12 months prior to check-in and ends 9 months prior to check-in; requires a full week in the unit type and season owned on the designation home Week check-in date)

There is no flexibility. You must reserve the exact unit size and type in the season that you purchased (for example studio, 1 bedroom plus, etc) for the full week based on the fixed checkin date at your home resort.
NOTE: You're using your full allotment of points for the year.​*(2) Club Reservation window* (generally begins 9 month prior to checkout through 1 day prior to check-in for most resorts; requires a three night minimum; requires a reservation fee and uses points)

During Club reservation window anyone can book any season, any resort (including their home resort), any unit size and/or type for any number of days (minimum of 3 nights). This means all HGVC resort owners have an equal chance at booking at any HGVC resort (except Hilton Club New York) during the Club Reservation window. First come first served. So it's best to book early when traveling to high demand locations and/or higher demand  travel dates. High demand resorts during high demand travel periods will book up first (beach locations during peak summer months, ski locations during peak ski season, etc).​*(3) Open Season Rental Reservation window* (cash rentals begin 30 days before check-out through 1 day prior to check-in; requires a two night minimum; available to members for their personal use only). There are some exclusions.

NOTE: Open Season Rates have steadily increased over the years - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...n-rates-are-they-out-yet.249351/#post-1974996​
HGVC Online Documents 

2017 Club Rules - https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.n...d93a810f/2017-HGV-Club-Rules-Reference-V2.pdf
2017 Club Fees - https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.n...42a4-917f-1be096986280/2017-HGV-Club-Fees.pdf
JMHO..

_*Whatever you decide, don't put all of your future vacation dollars into timesharing.*
This will give you the flexibility in the future to choose the best way to visit your desired destinations. There might not be a timeshare at the location that you want to visit or if there is a timeshare it may be very hard to get an exchange. You may also want to visit a destination in an entirely different way via a cruise, hotel/resort stay, special discounted travel package, tour company, beach house rental, etc._

_*Also, don't base your purchase decision simply on the Hilton name or what you might have heard from a Hilton timeshare presentation.*
I suggest that you take some time to research before you act on anything you heard from the sales guys. Try to learn as much as you can about Hilton's timeshare system ("reality" vs "fantasy"). Think about where you want to go. Look at the locations offered by Hilton. Also take a look at the RCI Resort directory to see if they offer resorts that meet your needs (in terms of location, quality, amenities, etc) and read the reviews. One size doesn't fit all. You'll have to decide what's best for you ._

_*I also don't believe that one should put all of their eggs into one basket. *
HGVC doesn't satisfy all of my vacation needs, that's why I own more than just Hilton and why I don't put all of my vacation money into timesharing in general. _​
_Here are some posts that you might find helpful 
*Have you been surprised by HGVC* - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-surprised-by-hgvc.223671/page-2#post-1733451
*For anyone that owns more then one time share* - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ne-that-owns-more-then-one-time-share.210627/
*Why did you buy, and is it worth it?*  - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/why-did-you-buy-and-is-it-worth-it.243762/_​


----------



## csodjd (Sep 12, 2017)

One of the best, must succinct posts about Hilton and timesharing I've seen. 

One thing I'd add. A backup option that's there any time you want to go somewhere outside the timeshare opportunities, you can use your homeweek or club reservation to make a desirable reservation, then rent it out. If you rent for at least as much as that year's maintenance fees, you're good to go. A well chosen week reservation may even make you a net profit and cover some of the costs of your vacation!


----------



## Anw015 (Sep 12, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> _*I also don't believe that one should put all of their eggs into one basket. *
> HGVC doesn't satisfy all of my vacation needs, that's why I own more than just Hilton and why I don't put all of my vacation money into timesharing in general._​




Really helpful thank you so much! Do you own with any other major hotel brands? Any recommendations....I did look into Marriott and there destinations which are appealing to my needs. Just not very familiar with how they work


----------



## csodjd (Sep 12, 2017)

Anw015 said:


> Really helpful thank you so much! Do you own with any other major hotel brands? Any recommendations....I did look into Marriott and there destinations which are appealing to my needs. Just not very familiar with how they work


The Marriott thread here will help you get your arms around their system. It's quite different, since they have fixed weeks, floating weeks, and points, and just for fun, their points go by lots of different names, and some of their weeks can be turned into points. Just do NOT buy from Marriott... they charge a whole lot more than the resale market, even for points.


----------



## hurnik (Sep 12, 2017)

csodjd said:


> The Marriott thread here will help you get your arms around their system. It's quite different, since they have fixed weeks, floating weeks, and points, and just for fun, their points go by lots of different names, and some of their weeks can be turned into points. Just do NOT buy from Marriott... they charge a whole lot more than the resale market, even for points.



The downside I believe (there's a thread, I'll try to find it) is that Marriott treats resales differently (HGVC does not--except for Elite status).

I believe if you want to book at the same "window" with Marriott as a developer-purchased week you have to pay $2000-$3000 more.
I'm not sure if that's per year or a once-time fee.  Basically if you buy Marriott resale and want the same 12-month window as a Developer-bought unit, you have to pay extra.

On the plus side, Marriott trades with II (HGVC is only RCI.  IMO, II is better, but that's me).  And Marriott has a strong presence in the Caribbean (although with the hurricane that just went through, not sure how the islands fared) and Maui.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/anyone-own-hgvc-and-marriott.250466/#post-1962916


----------



## JIMinNC (Sep 12, 2017)

hurnik said:


> The downside I believe (there's a thread, I'll try to find it) is that Marriott treats resales differently (HGVC does not--except for Elite status).
> 
> I believe if you want to book at the same "window" with Marriott as a developer-purchased week you have to pay $2000-$3000 more.
> I'm not sure if that's per year or a once-time fee.  Basically if you buy Marriott resale and want the same 12-month window as a Developer-bought unit, you have to pay extra.



It's actually much more complicated than that...

Marriott no longer sells timeshare weeks like HGVC does (except at some international resorts). All they are selling now are interests in a real estate trust that owns a bundle of weeks at Marriott resorts. Those interests are worth a certain amount of points that also come with a per point annual maintenance fee - so you don't buy a week worth a certain number of points as you do in HGVC, you just buy a bundle of points backed by the real estate trust (2000 points, 3000 points, 5000 points, whatever). Those trust interests can be resold, but the resale buyer then has to pay Marriott $2/point (with a minimum fee of $3000) for full usage rights in the Marriott program, otherwise, those points can only be used to book within 60 days of your travel date (when all the good stuff is gone). If the fee is paid, however, it appears those points function the same as points bought from Marriott. Marriott sells their points for a list price of $13.84/point, but in actual practice they discount to as low as $11 point or even a little lower. Resale points tend to sell for around $4.50-$5.00/point to clear ROFR (although some sneak through at lower prices), so $6.50 to $7.00/point after the $2 fee for full use Marriott resale points.

Marriott also assigns a point value to all of the legacy weeks they sold prior to the start of their points system in June 2010. That point value, though, is generally only valid for weeks that were purchased prior to June 2010 (either resale or direct from Marriott). If you buy a resale Marriott week after June 2010 the previous owner's points rights DO NOT transfer to the new buyer and that week cannot generally be converted to points for the new buyer. For the new resale buyer, the only way to book at another Marriott resort other than the one you own is through an Interval International trade. From time-to-time Marriott will offer limited-time promotions that allow resale owners to enroll post-2010 resale weeks in their points program, but those promotions have required a purchase of at least 3000 points or so for the right to enroll one week.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 12, 2017)

Anw015 said:


> Really helpful thank you so much! Do you own with any other major hotel brands? Any recommendations....I did look into Marriott and there destinations which are appealing to my needs. Just not very familiar with how they work



Just remember one size doesn't fit all. So what works for one doesn't mean it works for all.
Each system has their PROs and CONs. It's best to take your time to research to determine what is best for you. There's lots of great information on the various TUG Forums. Definitely take a look at the STICKY THREADS at the top of each forum.

For most timeshare systems you'll have 

Priority booking into your home resort during a specific booking window (compared to non-resort owners)
Priority booking for resorts within your timeshare system during a specific booking window (compared to someone trying to exchange in)
Lastly you'll have the ability to search for exchanges into other resorts however exchange availability can be limited (based on exchange deposits which will vary by resort).
I started off with one system (HGVC) and added/subtracted resorts through the years as my vacation goals changed.

I bought each of my timeshares for a specific purpose. I currently own HGVC, WorldMark, Vistana (aka Starwood) and Disney.

I bought HGVC for the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki. 
I bought Disney for extended family trips to Disney World in Orlando. 
I bought Starwood (aka Vistana) for Hawaii and Atlantis in the Bahamas.
I bought WorldMark (WM) as my trader for timeshare exchanges via Interval International and RCI Weeks. 
In my case, I can travel anytime during the year. I prefer to travel when the majority of kids are in school (less travel demands = lower crowds + lower travel expenses (lower airfare, car rental rates, etc)). Over the years, I've become an opportunist by taking advantage of what is currently available or soon to be available (within my timeshare systems and/or through the exchange companies).

I don't own a Marriott but I love the Marriott timeshare resorts. I've exchanged into them using my timeshare trader (WorldMark). However I never expect any exchange availability during high demand travel periods since Marriott owners have priority booking access into their sister resorts. For example, if I really wanted a specific summer week at Marriott's OceanWatch in Myrtle Beach, I would take a look at owner rentals. There are lots of Marriott owner rentals on Redweek.com. TUG has a timeshare rental Marketplace too.

NOTE: This old thread covers how I've used my WorldMark timeshare for exchanging - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-worldmark-owners-questions-please.202811/


----------



## MissGyal (Sep 14, 2017)

Anw015 said:


> where if the best place to buy HGVC resale?



[Solicitation not permitted in the discussion forums]


----------



## Anw015 (Sep 14, 2017)

Shayna Brown said:


> [Solicitation not permitted in the discussion forums]



Hey I just sent you a PM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Sep 14, 2017)

csodjd said:


> One thing I'd add. A backup option that's there any time you want to go somewhere outside the timeshare opportunities, you can use your homeweek or club reservation to make a desirable reservation, then rent it out. If you rent for at least as much as that year's maintenance fees, you're good to go. A well chosen week reservation may even make you a net profit and cover some of the costs of your vacation!



You are prohibited from renting club reservations according to the hgvc rules.  You can rent your homeweek but not a club reservation. 


Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## K2Quick (Sep 15, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Just remember one size doesn't fit all. So what works for one doesn't mean it works for all.
> Each system has their PROs and CONs. It's best to take your time to research to determine what is best for you. There's lots of great information on the various TUG Forums. Definitely take a look at the STICKY THREADS at the top of each forum.


alwysonvac offers the best advice you'll find on TUG.  I remember when I was in your shoes, she offered up her thoughts in a very honest, objective manner in a style very different from many users.  For what it's worth, here's my advice:

1. Strongly consider the idea that HGVC maybe isn't the best system for you.  It might be that you're interested in it because of the excitement generated by the presentation you attended. HGVC is a great system and one I'd probably be a part of it if weren't for a heavy concentration of resorts in areas that generally don't work for my tastes.  What I own today is something that was not even on my radar when I began my search. It might well be that HGVC is the system for you, but make sure you evaluate HGVC on an even basis with other options.

2. At your age you have the luxury of time.  Use it to make an educated decision.

3. Take a look at DeniseM's survey questions for newbies and maybe post your results in the newbies forum.  Based on your responses, you'll get some really good ideas from people whose vacation plans are similar to yours:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/what-to-buy-questions-for-newbies.208742/

4. Take with a grain of salt the opinions of those who've only owned one system or who seem overly positive about that system. Just as pretty much every system comes with PROs, pretty much every system comes with CONs.  Pay special attention to the CONs for each system and make sure the CONs are far outweighed by the PROs for your individual situation.

5. Consider that timesharing might not be for you.  I have conversations all the time with people who are impressed with what I'm able to pull off with timesharing, but it's rare that I find someone who I think would be a good fit for the advanced planning that often comes with it.

Good luck!


----------



## brp (Sep 17, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> In summary, HGVC has three reservation windows:
> *(2) Club Reservation window* (*generally begins 9 month prior to checkout* through 1 day prior to check-in for most resorts; *requires a three night minimum*; requires a reservation fee and uses points)
> 
> During Club reservation window anyone can book any season, any resort (including their home resort), any unit size and/or type for any number of days (minimum of 3 nights). This means all HGVC resort owners have an equal chance at booking at any HGVC resort (*except Hilton Club New York*) during the Club Reservation window. First come first served. So it's best to book early when traveling to high demand locations and/or higher demand  travel dates. High demand resorts during high demand travel periods will book up first (beach locations during peak summer months, ski locations during peak ski season, etc).​



One other exception to this worth noting is W. 57th in New York.

Club window starts 45 days prior to checkout for non-owners
Three night minimum is *not* required. Can be as little as one night.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 17, 2017)

brp said:


> One other exception to this worth noting is W. 57th in New York.
> 
> Club window starts 45 days prior to checkout for non-owners
> Three night minimum is *not* required. Can be as little as one night.
> ...



To add to @brp: Stays at W. 57 that are less than 3 night include a housekeeping fee of $85, and only West 57 owners have access to the lounge for breakfast and evening drinks/appetizers.  There are no kitchens in the units so you are on your own for food.  However there are many restaurants nearby.

Don't these same rules apply for The District in Washington DC?

Lastly, some of the Hawaiian properties such as Grand Islander and Hokulani have 6 month club windows.


----------

